# shibaura



## beaney007

any body help me i have a shibaura gt 16 which is about 12 years old with 1092 hours on clock i am looking to sell it but dont know cc or hp or anything about it does anybody out there know this ??


----------



## mark777

Welcome to TF Beaney!

With all my notes, contacts and gray market information at hand...Your model is quite a mystery.

The Shibaura GT 16 (and GT 14) seems to be very popular in Europe....especially Germany and France.

But, I cant find any specifications for your model. In fact I can't even determine if its a SCUT or gardent tractor....can you gives us more information? Diesel or Gas? How many cylinders? Maybe with a little more information I can call someone (I know) that deals with Shibaura and imports direct from Japan.

Mark


----------



## beaney007

*shibaura gt 16*

SHIBAURA IS 3 CYLINDER DIESEL


----------

